

Castle Story - An amazing voxel based castle building RTS - weichsel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwZdXRPeYrc

======
extension
Minecraft has opened the creative floodgates of giant-voxel-based games. We
will see many inspired titles like this as we rediscover the wonders of
_tiles_.

------
willvarfar
+1 gorgeous! :)

